# Lip Exfoliator?



## Kelaia (Jun 30, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this, so I hope it's in the right place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My lips aren't insanely dry or chapped (although they were awful when I was a teenager - always bleeding, sore, and chapped). Now though, I just get the occasional peeling and it makes my lipgloss look weird and uneven.

I have tried The Body Shop's exfoliating stick thing and it didn't do too much. At the moment I am just using a swipe of Vaseline and a warm, damp washcloth. I just feel like using something more pampering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my lipbalms - have tons, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Lush Whip Stick, TBS Hemp, TBS Cocoa Butter, Lip Vitamins (got mine from Walmart - gorgeous! contains high concentrations of jojoba and other yummy oils). But I still get these peel-y bits on my bottom lip and they sometimes look sore (they don't feel sore).

Anyone have any advice on good lip exfoliators that could help?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 30, 2007)

i bought a lip exfoliater from the body shop years ago, but honestly, i didn't like how it felt. grainy.

i prefer aquaphor (or vaseline), let it sit a couple minutes, and use a soft toothbrush gently to exfoliate - nothing leaves my lips softer and prepped for lipstick or gloss.  

i even done the aquaohor with a washcloth, but like the toothbrush better.

i remember using brown sugar mixed with vaseline, but i don't recall how that was.  guess not as good since i prefer the toothbrush method.


----------



## ..kels* (Jun 30, 2007)

try the smashbox lip exfoliator.. i've heard awesome things about it!


----------



## baby_love (Jun 30, 2007)

dr. feelgood by benefit has a really nice lip exfoliator and lip balm to go on after it.  the lip balm is really silky on it's own, but it makes your lips SO smooth after you use the exfoliator.


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2007)

Honestly, use a towel and vaseline. Works better than any product. I just wet a towel after showering, rub my lips with it to get off all the dead skin stuff, then slather on vaseline. Makes em so smooth and gets rid of the roughness.


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks girls! I will look into all those things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I will try the brown sugar and Vaseline trick first (love using natural things when I can!). Hmm, I have pure jojoba oil - I might even try and make my own lip scrub with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :righton:


----------



## lotus (Jul 1, 2007)

i posted a lot of recipes for lip blams and scrubs awhile back, but i'll post them again. the easiest thing that can be done is to use a vitamin e gel capsule, pop it and apply the oil onto your lips. it'll be very moisturizing for your lips. also, drink lots and lots and lots of water! i go everywhere with a bottle of water and drink every chance i get. 

here's some lip scrub and balm recipes:

here are some of my favorite lip balm and lip scrub recipes. a lot of the recipes were found online or from friends. they're all pretty simple to make! you can find most ingredients online, at pharmacies, craft stores, etc. make sure to use ingredients that are safe to apply onto the skin and believe it or not, make sure they're safe to consume. you don't want to add things that are going to be toxic to your stomach. there are people out there who lick their lips or whatever. choose your ingredients wisely! i love using natural ingredients and in some cases, organic. you want to make sure to sterilize your tools and containers. hope you try some of these recipes out, they're great for your lips! 

LIP BALMS---
here are some of my favorite lip balm recipes. you can add some essential oils (ex. sweet almond oil, vitamin e, jojoba oil), flavorings (ex. peppermint extract, lemon extract, strawberry, cherry, vanilla), honey (for sweetness), color beads or pigments/color powders.

ESSENTIAL BALM
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 tablespoon cocoa butter
2 teaspoons beeswax
10-20 drops jojoba oil
optional- couple drops of honey, 2 capsules of vitamin e, flavor extracts, essential oils, color beads or pigments/color powder

directions: in a microwave safe bowl, melt the coconut oil, cocoa butter and beeswax. make sure that the cocoa butter and beeswax is fully melted. allow to cool slightly, but not solidify. stir in the jojoba oil and/or any additional ingredients. pour mixture into plastic jars or tubes. allow to cool completely and solidify before topping the lids!
----------------------------------------------------------
BZZZ-BALM
2 teaspoons coconut oil
1 teaspoon beeswax
1 capsule of vitamin e oil

directions: in a microwave safe bowl, melt the ingredients for about 2 minutes. pour mixture into plastic jars or tubes. allow to cool completely and solidify before topping the lids!
----------------------------------------------------------
BASIC LIP BALM
1/2 ounce beeswax beads
4 ounces sweet almond oil
1 teaspoon jojoba beads (colored beads can be used as well)
2 teaspoons essential oil

directions: in a microwave safe bowl, melt the beeswax beads, sweet almond oil and jojoba beads for about 1 1/2 minutes (may be faster or longer) and stir until mixed. let the mixture cool for a minute and add the essential oil. pour mixture into plastic jars or tubes. allow to cool completely and solidify before topping the lids!
----------------------------------------------------------
ALOE VERA LIP GLOSS
1 teaspoon aloe vera gel
1/2 teaspoon coconut oil
1 teaspoon petroleum jelly

directions: combine the ingredients in a microwave safe bowl and melt for about 2 minutes. stir and pour into lip balm jars, tubes or even a lipgloss pump tube. you can add some pigment or color powder to add some color.
----------------------------------------------------------
CRANBERRY LIP BALM
10 fresh cranberries
1 tablespoon sweet almond oil
1 teaspoon honey
1 capsule vitamin e oil

directions: combine the ingredients in a microwave safe bowl and microwave for a couple minutes until the mixture is fully melted. stir and crush the cranberries. let it sit until cool, i like to let it sit for a couple hours--this will help the oils get that cranberry flavor. if you do this, just quickly heat up the mixture again in the microwave for about 30 seconds. strain through a fine sieve to remove all the fruit chunks. stir again, transfer the mixture into plastic jar, tube or lipgloss pump tube. allow to cool completely before topping the lids!
----------------------------------------------------------
HONEY LIP BALM
4 ounces extra virgin olive oil
3 ounces beeswax
1/2 capsule of vitamin e oil
1 ounce honey

directions: in a microwave safe bowl, combine all ingredients and heat up until the beeswax and honey is melted. pour mixture into plastic jars or tubes. allow to cool completely and solidify before topping the lids!
----------------------------------------------------------
CREAMY COCOA LIP BALM
4 ounces extra virgin olive oil
3 ounces beeswax
1/2 capsule of vitamin e oil
1/2 teaspoon cocoa powder

directions: in a microwave safe bowl, combine all ingredients and heat up until the beeswax is melted. mix until cocoa powder is blended well. pour mixture into plastic jars or tubes. allow to cool completely and solidify before topping the lids!
----------------------------------------------------------
COCOA BUTTER BALM
4 ounces extra virgin olive oil
3 ounces cocoa butter
1 ounce beeswax
1/2 capsule of vitamin e oil

directions: in a microwave safe bowl, combine all ingredients and heat up until the cocoa butter and beeswax is melted. pour mixture into plastic jars or tubes. allow to cool completely and solidify before topping the lids!

**************************************************

LIP TREATMENT/SCRUBS---
i don't really have an exact measurement for some of the scrubs, it's all by the eye. they're pretty simple to make and great for your lips. if you tend to have dry chapped lips, these scrubs will help out tremendously. make sure scrub your lips gently, don't be too rough! make sure you moisturize your lips after using ANY lip exfoliators and throughout the day. you don't have to purchase expensive lip exfoliators, try these first! if they don't work out, shell out the dough for the other stuff! after the treatments, i like to apply some vitamin e oil on my lips to keep them hydrated or apply your favorite lip balm. good luck!

SWEET TEA TREATMENT
* this is my friend's treatment. i haven't tried this myself, but she says it's works for her *

1 green tea bag
1/4 cup hot water
1 teaspoon sugar (she likes using brown, but white will do)
extra virgin olive oil (any kind of oil listed throughout the thread will do)
small bowl

directions: in the cup, steep the tea bag in the hot water and let it sit for a couple minutes. let the tea cool completely. in a small bowl, combine the sugar and a couple drops of the cooled tea until it becomes the consistency of wet coarse sand. using the tips of your fingers, apply the sugar tea mixture onto your lips and gently rub in a circular motion. don't scrub too hard! scrub for about 30 seconds. she likes to leave the sugar scrub on her lips so she can eat up the mixture, but you can rinse it off as well. pat dry and she recommends not to rub the towel over your lips to dry. dab some olive oil on your lips, just enough to resemble lip gloss. you can leave the oil on your lips and continue on with your day or leave the oil on your lips for a couple minutes. if you choose to, wipe off the oil with the tea bag and apply your favorite lip balm.
----------------------------------------------------------
SILKY KISSES
1 capsule vitamin e oil (or any other oil listed above)
brown sugar

directions: in a small bowl or jar, pop the vitamin e capsule and add a touch of brown sugar to make a paste that resembles coarse wet sand. if your lips are real dry, add a touch more oil. apply onto the lips and scrub gently. i like to smile widely kinda stretching the lips, this makes it a bit easier to exfoliate the lips rather than having the lips in a relaxed position. anyways, scrub until the dry flakies are soft and coming off the lips. i don't know why, but i like to leave the mixture on my lips for a couple minutes after scrubbing. be real careful not to scrub too hard when using any kind of scrub on the lips, especially when your lips are super dry and chapped. if you exfoliate too much, it can burn your lips or even crack your lips which will bleed a bit. i'm sure you don't want that! get a moist washcloth and dust off the sugar, leaving the oil residue on the lips. if you want, you can just rinse off your lips and apply your favorite balm or some kind of oil! you're done!
----------------------------------------------------------
BEDTIME KISSES
* this is a simple night time treatment *
equal amounts of vitamin e oil, sweet almond oil and jojoba oil
couple drops of honey

directions: i mix all the ingredients together and pour it into a lip gloss tube or lip balm jar. i like using a lip gloss tube as this mixture is a bit watery, but you can use a plastic jar, make sure to seal it tight! apply a thin layer nightly. when you wake up, get a moist washcloth and gently scrub your lips, you can skip this step if you want. this is a simple and cheap lip treatment. 
----------------------------------------------------------

the best thing is to keep moisturizing your lips with a balm or a moisturizing lipgloss/lipstick. i even like to apply some kind of oil, either one of the listed above, overnight, this will keep them hydrated to avoid dry lips. also, while i'm applying my makeup in the morning, i keep the oils on my lips. also, i like wearing balms with spf in the morning. afterall, the protection is great in the long run! treat your lips well, good luck! 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## lotus (Jul 1, 2007)

here's some other tidbits:

i generally get dry lips during winter and i find it hard wearing lipgloss or lipstick and having the flakies on my lips. here's a few things i do and they all work for me, hopefully you'll find something that'll work for you! 
- i use various oils (olive oil, jojoba oil, sweet almond oil or vitamin e gel capsules) and apply either one on my lips, i like to go a little over the lip line too. i like doing this at night before going to bed and when i wake, i get a washcloth, wet a spot and gently rub that over my lips to scrub off the flakies. when that's done, i apply a lip balm or better yet, one of the oils. the best thing about this? it's not a fancy-shmancy lip treatment and it's real cheap! 

- this is on the other hand is a bit expensive, but i use the lipfusion lip treatment and leave that on overnight or for at least an hour, then i get a washcloth and rub off the dead skin. this works great, but their lip stuff is expensive, but hey, it's lipgloss, you can obviously wear it for other things other than for this. i like using their lip products, but i don't find them to "plump" my lips. my lips are already plump, so i don't really buy products that claim they'll make them bigger. i already love my lips! 

- instead of buying lip scrubs, i make my own! 
in a small bowl or jar, i use one of the oils from above and add a touch of brown sugar to make a paste that resembles coarse wet sand. if your lips are real dry, i add a touch more oil. apply onto the lips and scrub gently, i like to smile widely kinda stretching the lips. this makes it a bit easier to exfoliate the lips rather than having the lips in a relaxed position. anyways, scrub until the dry flakies are soft and coming off the lips. i don't know why, but i like to leave the mixture on my lips for a couple minutes after scrubbing. gently rinse off the sugar scrub and apply some more oil onto the lips to hydrate and moisturize the lip or apply your favorite balm. be real careful not to scrub too hard when using any kind of scrub on the lips, especially when your lips are super dry and chapped. if you exfoliate too much, it can burn your lips or even crack your lips which will bleed a bit. i'm sure you don't want that! i have some other great recipes for other lip scrubs and some balms too, i'll post that later if you want. 

the best thing is to keep moisturizing your lips with a balm or a moisturizing lipgloss/lipstick. i even like to apply some kind of oil, either one of the listed above, overnight, this will keep them hydrated to avoid dry lips. also, while i'm applying my makeup in the morning, i keep the oils on my lips. sometimes i'll apply lipstick over that or blot off with a tissue and apply some gloss. also, i like wearing balms with spf in the morning. afterall, the protection is great in the long run! treat your lips well, good luck!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

i use TBS lip butter , let it sit for a while to soak into the chapped parts then brush with a toothbrush or rub with my finger to get the flakes off


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow - thank you so much, lotus!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am definitely going to try some of those things out! I made my own brown sugar body scrub before, and it was divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't read all of your post yet because I am tired and about to head to bed, but I just wanted to thank you for all that information


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say that I made my own lipscrub with pure jojoba oil and brown sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mixed it until it felt like coarse sand, as stated, and then emptied it into a little Body Shop jar that I had a tester of some body butter in (used up and cleaned, of course!). After scrubbing, I gently washed it off with warm water, patted my lips dry and put a touch of neat jojoba oil on my lips. This feels a little too oily for me, so now I use my beloved Body Shop Hemp lipbalm and it feels great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was probably over-zealous with it and used it about 3 times in a row, but I really wanted to get rid of those annoying flakies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and it worked! My lips feel much smoother, but still not as smooth as I want them to be....but I will see how they feel in a week as I am going to use this scrub (very gently) every day.


Thanks so much again for the tips!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 5, 2007)

I get that too. I hate it.

Mary Kay has a product called "Satin Lips" it's really nice. It has an expholiating mix that's pretty creamy and then it comes with this AMAZING lip blam.

Sometimes though, I just use an old toothbrush with some lip balm on it when I'm taking off my makeup.

I need to be more diligent about this. I have an awful habit of biting them and peeling it off, especially on the top. Ew!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jul 5, 2007)

I second magic marker's recommendation on the MK satin lips set. I use it once a week and it is awesome!


----------



## Miss World (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for the recipes! I'll surely try some of them


----------



## aeni (Jul 8, 2007)

Brush your lips with your toothbrush in the morning (before you brush, the toothpaste will dry your lips more) and exfoliate with some of the other recommendations.


----------



## summerofmandie (Jul 8, 2007)

I like to use honey and sugar, and it taste pretty good too. I usually   
just use carmax before bed and my lips are soft in the morning.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2007)

vaseline + granulated sugar = <3

trust me. i just made some up tonight and used it, and my lips are way soft/smooth and they taste good too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

I make my own lip exfoliator with brown sugar, coconut oil, olive oil, and a bit of Lavender essential oil.  I love it.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 25, 2007)

I just use a warm, wet washcloth and gently rub away the dead skin cells.


----------



## labwom (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Honestly, use a towel and vaseline. Works better than any product. I just wet a towel after showering, rub my lips with it to get off all the dead skin stuff, then slather on vaseline. Makes em so smooth and gets rid of the roughness._

 

This is exactly what I do but I use carmex instead of vaseline. It works great! Better and any lip expoliater you will buy!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 25, 2007)

i bought smashbox lip exfoliator and its gorgeous.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 25, 2007)

I finished my first little tub of lipscrub that I made with jojoba oil and brown sugar. I made a new batch using macadamia nut oil, a touch of jojoba and brown sugar - am loving this! Since using these scrubs I have definitely noticed a difference in my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After using the scrub, I pat them dry on a towel and sometimes see flakes still, so I really gently rub them with my finger, then slather on some more scrub but just let it sit there a while. Macadamia nut oil is great...it is so rich and moisturising....sometimes I just dab some of that on my lips at night and it lasts until morning.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_i bought smashbox lip exfoliator and its gorgeous._

 
Me too, just recently.  I really like it!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 25, 2007)

when i exfoliate my face iwth a scrub i usually just gently rub that on my lips as well. i use queen helene or st ives apricot scrub


----------



## xiahe (Jul 27, 2007)

if you're cheap you could just put a little bit of vaseline on a toothbrush and gently rub it on your lips which will exfoliate them while softening them up!

if you want to try something else, i really like C.O. bigelow's soothing lip buffer gentle formula.  it has 3.2% aloe extract and 8% cocoa butter in it.  it's kind of like a sugary exfoliator with a nice minty scent to it and gives your lips a nice tingle when you use it.  it isn't harsh on the lips at all and my lips are really smooth after using this.  you can buy this @ bath & body works and i think i paid like $5-$7 for it.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 27, 2007)

I have used both the exfoliator from Tarte called Fixation and the one from C.O. Bigelow (Lip Buffer I think its called).  They are both really good products and make lips super smooth.  The Tarte buffer is easier to use as it's portable and contain the buffer and balm in one.  
I also use My Favourite LipBalm from C.O. Bigelow at night time right after buffing.  I put it in the fridge so it goes on somewhat firm and stays on the lips all night (esp useful during the summer when everything melts) and my lips come out super soft by the morning.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 27, 2007)

hmmm.. there must be something strange about my lips. vaseline just does not work for me. when i put vaseline on my lips, it makes them dry and oily (like adding oil to sand) instead i put a thick layer of good old lip smackers when i go to bed at night, then when you wipe it off the next morning, all the dead skin comes off without scrubbing


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Honestly, use a towel and vaseline. Works better than any product. I just wet a towel after showering, rub my lips with it to get off all the dead skin stuff, then slather on vaseline. Makes em so smooth and gets rid of the roughness._

 
This works best for me too. I have found that a little bit of MAC Clear LipGlass afterwards keeps my lips extremely soft and smooth.  Those oils like jojoba, vitamin E, and etc don't cut it.


----------



## me_jelly (Jul 28, 2007)

Personally I think the best/most efficient lip exfoliator is also the cheapest one =)

Rub in a layer of vaseline on your lips, wait 10 minutes, then wet a toothbrush with warm water and gently rub the brush on your lips to remove dead skin cells and dry patches - dry lips and finish with another application of vaseline - your lips will be supple, soft, and pouty (since brushing lips with the toothbrush will increase circulation) - this method works like a charm and costs almost nothing!


----------



## enviable (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerofmandie* 

 
_I like to use honey and sugar, and it taste pretty good too. I usually   
just use carmax before bed and my lips are soft in the morning._

 

i have very dry lips but i've found a routine that works for me... i apply carmex for bed then exfoliate with smashbox lip exfoliator in the morning... it leaves my lips nice and soft for my lip stick...
carmex is great, inexpensive and it actually works. i've tried many but this is the only thing that works for me.. although it does have a weird taste..


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

bump bump any new tricks?  I feel like i;m struggling with getting alllllll of the dead skin off of my lips.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sugar and coconut oil is good lip exfoliator it is natural and safe. I am using this lip exfoliator once a week to treat my dry and chapped lip and it works well on my lip. You can also use olive oil as a substitute for coconut oil.


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I make my own lip exfoliator with brown sugar, coconut oil, olive oil, and a bit of Lavender essential oil. I love it.


  I have never used lavender oil before in a lip scrub. I will be trying that gnus week for sure!


----------

